# Onieda Air Systems Dust-Free Router hood



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Dewalt 618 has poor dust collection? I have two and the dust collection is great for dados and inlays. No router comes equipped to collect dust when edge profiling, unless you get a contraption like this. I do most of my flush trimming and edge profiling at the router table for that reason. My router table has over and under-table DC, so no problem there.

This offering from Oneida looks good. I don't know if I'd be willing to give up the factory through-the-plunge-tube collection on the 618 though. Did you remember to install the clear plastic insert with the 618 factory setup? That piece is critical to good dust collection on the 618.

Thanks for the review, good stuff.


----------



## HassanMirza (Feb 5, 2016)

@Pintodeluxe 


> Dewalt 618 has poor dust collection? I have two and the dust collection is great for dados and inlays. No router comes equipped to collect dust when edge profiling, unless you get one a contraption like these. I do most of my flush trimming and edge profiling at the router table for that reason. My router table has over and under-table DC, so no problem there.
> 
> This offering from Oneida looks good. I don t know if I d be willing to give up the factory through-the-plunge-tube collection on the 618 though. Did you remember to install the clear plastic insert with the 618 factory setup? That piece is critical to good dust collection on the 618.
> 
> ...


I do have the plastic clear attachment that you are talking about, I do think it does a fair job. one of my other real issues with that design is that that hose attaches to the plunge mechanism and make the router very top heavy which I am not a fan of. I really like the Milwaukee router that has the collection at the bit like this one has now. As far as the Flush Trimming does I agree if the parts are small enough best to do it at the router table. I am in the process of building a new assembly table and that would not have been an option. I am glad you like the review.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, yep, I just finished an assembly table. I totally understand what you're saying.

Thanks again for the review. If it's a dust collection do-dad, I'm probably interested.


----------



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice Hassan.

Salam.


----------



## HassanMirza (Feb 5, 2016)

> Nice Hassan.
> 
> Salam.
> 
> - Hazem


Hzaem Walikum Salam, and thank you!


----------

